# Could anybody please identify this tricycle for me.  Thank you



## foundatrikeinmygarden (May 15, 2010)

I found this tricycle under a large bush in my garden! And Im hoping to sell it but I dont know what it is, how old it is or how much money I should expect for it!
It has an H on the front.
The back wheels both turn but the front wheel has seized.
It is quite rusty but would scrub up alright.
It definitely needs a new seat.
It has got many of the little oil points on it so Im guessing it is pretty old.
It would be super if someone could tell me a little bit more about my special find. Thank you very much.
Hannah 
apologies if you have read this twice as I think I put this post in the wrong thread to start with


----------

